
Hillary’s 33,000 emails might not be ‘missing’ after all - lsh123
https://nypost.com/2016/10/25/hillarys-33000-emails-might-not-be-missing-after-all/
======
gragas
I think there is strong reason to believe that Kim DotCom has them, or at
least something.

In 2014, before all hell broke loose with HRC and the House Select Committee
on Benghazi (before her emails became a big deal), Hillary Clinton signed Kim
DotCom's extradition papers for Megaupload.com.

Kim, being one of the richest people on Earth, and one of the most
technologically-savvy rich people, decided to seek revenge. Before he, or
Hillary, or anyone knew the gravity of what he was about to get his hands on,
Kim hacked HRC's private email server and got everything. He did this for two
reasons:

1\. To get revenge against Hillary. Kim's views were that the US had nothing
to do with him or his business and therefore he should not be subject to its
law or political desires.

2\. To create a more transparent political system.

The final key fact is that Kim's extradition papers were signed on his
birthday. To make his revenge even more succulent, Kim preemptively tweeted
that he would ruin Hillary's political career on _her_ birthday, October 26th,
2016 (that's today).

Early this morning, around 1am Pacific time, Kim implied that he sent the 33k
emails to Julian Assange at WikiLeaks.

\------------

Here's all the evidence that backs up my speculation (note, timestamps are
very important here):

1\. _January 4th, 2013_ :
[https://twitter.com/kimdotcom/status/287303543680032768](https://twitter.com/kimdotcom/status/287303543680032768)

"Hillary Clinton was part of the Megaupload takedown team, the real Mega
conspiracy, and now she gets her own movie? Hillaryous!"

2\. _December 1st, 2014_ :
[https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/539567677732171777](https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/539567677732171777)

"I'm not a pirate. I'm not a fugitive. I'm not a flight risk. I'm your
Internet Freedom fighter AND Hillary's worst nightmare in 2016!"

3\. _July 24th, 2016_ :
[https://twitter.com/kimdotcom/status/757421624555560962](https://twitter.com/kimdotcom/status/757421624555560962)

"The @Wikileaks nuke to end @HillaryClinton is yet to come. @realDonaldTrump
might fall in love with Internet freedom & transparency :) #Huge"

4\. _July 24th, 2016_ :
[https://twitter.com/kimdotcom/status/757422940258316289](https://twitter.com/kimdotcom/status/757422940258316289)

"Dear Hillary, when you are retiring this year call Chris Dodd and thank him.
#boomerang @HillaryClinton @MPAA"

5\. _September 1st, 2016_ :
[https://twitter.com/kimdotcom/status/771491468141662208](https://twitter.com/kimdotcom/status/771491468141662208)

"Hillary Clinton personally signed the request to extradite me from New
Zealand. @HillaryClinton"

6\. _October 10th, 2016_ :
[https://twitter.com/kimdotcom/status/785646447425302532](https://twitter.com/kimdotcom/status/785646447425302532)

"Hillary Clinton signed my extradition request. I've signed her final chapter
in politics. Maybe :-D"

7\. _October 25th, 2016_ :
[https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/791131274203332609](https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/791131274203332609)

"Does @Wikileaks have 33,000 explosive candles for Hillary's birthday cake?
Maybe?! (cake emoji)"

8\. _October 25th, 2016_ :
[https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/791152114013724672](https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/791152114013724672)

"Do you really think I have the Clinton emails? Did you not listen to Hillary?
Vladimir Putin = Tier 1 Hacker (shades emoji)"

9\. _October 26th, 2016_ :
[https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/791154345664450560](https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/791154345664450560)

"Bleachbit(ch) can't bleach it (tears of joy emoji)"

10\. _October 26th, 2016_ :
[https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/791174475353993216](https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/791174475353993216)

Video of Kim to @WikiLeaks saying "You've got mail!"

\---------------------

In conclusion, this election has been an amazing show. I'm very glad I've been
able to live through it, even if it doesn't come out in my favor.

~~~
aaronhoffman
Why this tweet then from today?
[https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/791364506425315328](https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/791364506425315328)

Saying to use the NSA to get them?

~~~
gragas
Yes, that was quite confounding. My speculation now is that Kim turned over
the emails to WikiLeaks and is trying to inform congressmen of a legal way to
acquire the emails. If the emails are in fact released by WikiLeaks (that's a
big if), and anyone tries to call BS, the legally-acquired copies could ensure
the authenticity of the leak.

All of this is resting atop lots of speculation.

